# Did Sarah Palin 'Work the Paint' With NBA Star Glen Rice?



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Did Sarah Palin 'Work the Paint' With NBA Star Glen Rice?
San Francisco Chronicle - ‎26 minutes ago‎ 








Forget seeing Russia out her front door. Did former NBA star Glen Rice sneak in Sarah Palin's back door? In an story sure to doom Palin's future political aspirations, the National Enquirer reports that a new book by Joe McGinniss alleges that, ...

This could be the nail in her coffin.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

It wouldn't surprise me a bit if this was completely fabricated....the media is so terrified of her, it makes me laugh.

Remember the forged National Guard memos that were supposed to be the nail in Bush's coffin?


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

shocker huh? the paper is from sanfransiko


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me a bit if this was completely fabricated....the media is so terrified of her, it makes me laugh.
> 
> Remember the forged National Guard memos that were supposed to be the nail in Bush's coffin?


No one is terrified of Palin. She is a cartoon character at this point.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Herrdoktor said:


> No one is terrified of Palin. She is a cartoon character at this point.


Agree 100%. That bitch is the main reason we have Obama now. I loath her.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Using the term "NBA Star" loosely I see


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

cc3915 said:


> Agree 100%. That bitch is the main reason we have Obama now. I loath her.


The main reason we have Obama is the same reason he will get re-elected: The GOP is unable to find someone who will not get on their knees for big money and corporations.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Herrdoktor said:


> No one is terrified of Palin. She is a cartoon character at this point.


If she were irrelevant, the media wouldn't have their obsessive coverage of her. Look no further than this "story".


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Delta784 said:


> If she were irrelevant, the media wouldn't have their obsessive coverage of her. Look no further than this "story".


No one is saying she isn't popular if for no other reason than entertainment.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Herrdoktor said:


> No one is saying she isn't popular if for no other reason than entertainment.


I know you won't get the analogy since it was a local thing, but I'll explain.....in 1990, the then-President of Boston University (John Silber) ran for Governor of Massachusetts as the Democrat nominee, even though he was about 100x times more conservative than the moderate-liberal Republican nominee (Bill Weld, who eventually won). I actually voted for Silber, one of the very few times I've ever voted for a Democrat.

Anyway, he terrified the liberal local and national press, because he was a hard-core conservative in Democrat clothing. His downfall was that he was as subtle as a kick in the ass, said what was on his mind, and had a quick temper. He made some statements that I fully agreed with, such as that drug dealers should be executed, which the liberal media dubbed "Silber Shockers";

To This Angry Man, Soft Words Are the Refuge of Scoundrels : People.com

Anyway, my point is that once he lost the general election and announced his retirement from politics, we never again heard about John Silber, because he no longer posed a threat to the liberal media, even though he was the same guy who uttered the controversial, and very entertaining, Silber Shockers.

The press didn't care anymore, because he no longer posed a threat. The comically biased media now DOES care a whole lot about Sarah Palin, because she may yet run again for public office, and it scares the shit out of them.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

It doesn't scare them all. It's all about whether our not the media can 'sell papers.'

Right now Palin is relevant because people care about her (no idea why but they do). If she would simply go away people would stop caring so the media would stop thinking they can make money off of her stupid comments, etc.

A better example of the media not reporting about a person because people are afraid of him is Ron Paul. Love him or hate him that dude scares the fuck out of powerful people in this country.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

Also it should be noted that Palin running for office only strengthens Obama's position and weakens the GOP.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Herrdoktor said:


> It doesn't scare them all. It's all about whether our not the media can 'sell papers.'
> 
> Right now Palin is relevant because people care about her (no idea why but they do). If she would simply go away people would stop caring so the media would stop thinking they can make money off of her stupid comments, etc.


She did go away for a significant period of time after the 2008 election, but the media never gave up, and relentlessly went after her, even drawing her daughter into the tabloid coverage.

Why do you suppose that is? Why would the media attempt to smear Sarah Palin for the actions of her daughter, who is an adult and over whom Sarah and her husband have absolutely no control?

ANSWER: To smear Sarah Palin.



Herrdoktor said:


> A better example of the media not reporting about a person because people are afraid of him is Ron Paul. Love him or hate him that dude scares the fuck out of powerful people in this country.


Ron Paul is a carnival sideshow.....they'll have to pry his fingernails off the furniture to get him to leave the race, and his supporters will deny that the ship is sinking even when the water is chest-high, but he fatally wounded himself at the last debate when he basically said that 9/11 was our fault.

The bottom line is that the media is probably not scared of Sarah Palin because she might run for office herself, but rather the star power that she will bring to Mitt Romney or Rick Perry, one of whom I believe will be the Republican nominee.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Sex, drugs, and politics: New Palin book sparks controversy CNN - ‎1 hour ago‎

By the CNN Wire Staff (CNN) -- A new one-volume guide to virtually every rumor, controversy, assertion and accusation about Sarah Palin -- scurrilous or otherwise -- is about to hit the stands, and it's already generating a storm of controversy.


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

Although she would knock over her mother to get infront of camera, after the half term Governor announces she is not running for President, the only time you will hear from her is if watch Fox News. She drove through a Tornado to get up to New Hampshire to try and eclipse Romney's event. She just happened to resume her family vacation on a Motor Coach at the Iowa State Fair the weekend of the Straw Poll.

As for her daughter, she wrote a book and went on Dancing With the Stars so the media had no business covering her? Right?

I could care less who she slept with or if she did coke. I already know that she appointed her high school friends to high paying state jobs that they had zero qualifications for. I already know that she spent 4,000 in state funds to take two conservative columnists for a helicopter ride around Alaska. 

John Silber was up by 5 points a week before the election. Weld was closing the gap by tieing him to his biggest supporter, Billy Bulger. But what did him in was going off on beloved news anchor Natalie Jacobson during a soft at home puff piece about the candidate. Silber did himself in the local media just went along for the ride.

The media continued to cover Silber when he made news as BU President. I can rememeber when he said he had no fear that the Combat Zone would move to Kenmore Sqaure since Prostitutes couldn't compete with his female co-eds who were giving it away for free. Which was a very intelligent and nice thing to say about the people who basically made him one of the highest paid College Presidents in the country.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

I have to agree with Delta, when Palin was chosen as McCain's VP, she and her family were viciously attacked by the liberal media, like nothing I had ever seen before. Liberals hated seeing a conservative female who was actually liked. A major issue for Palin is that while she is loved by so many, she is also loathed by so many. She is a lightning rod for the liberal media who attack her on every front, which has marginalized her chances of ever running for a national office. Personally I am a Palin fan and agree with most of the issues she stands for.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I find it interesting how the liberal media always bemoans the fact that there isn't enough women in high political office, yet attack women like Sarah Palin and Michelle Bachmann relentlessly. It reminds me of how nations treat traitors more harshly than enemy combatants; the democrats and liberals see them as traitors to the left for daring to side with conservatives.

Still, even with their unfair media treatment, I wouldn't vote for either of them. Bachmann is a lunatic.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

This is the Palin who jumps in front of the camera any chance she gets, tried to get a reality show, and whose kid was on DWTS?

Shes in the media because she wants to be. To the detriment of the Republican Party. IMO


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Palin can put her shoes under my bed anytime she wants.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> Palin can put her shoes under my bed anytime she wants.


That's about all she's good for. I don't behoove her though for having a tryst with a basketball player back when she was young and single.


----------

